# eheim filters



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone could give me the outside dimensions of the Eheim ECCO 2232 and/or the Professional 2222? I have limited space in the cabinet under my tank (26 gallon) and am trying to figure out if I will be able to squeeze in all the things I want for the setup I am planning. I sent Eheim an email, but no response so far... 

Thanks!


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

spyder said:


> I was wondering if anyone could give me the outside dimensions of the Eheim ECCO 2232 and/or the Professional 2222? I have limited space in the cabinet under my tank (26 gallon) and am trying to figure out if I will be able to squeeze in all the things I want for the setup I am planning. I sent Eheim an email, but no response so far...
> 
> Thanks!


In metric:

2222: 290 x 178 x 178

2232: 200 x 298 (diameter x height)

Andrew Cribb


----------



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

pineapple said:


> In metric:
> 
> 2222: 290 x 178 x 178
> 
> ...


Thanks Andrew!


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Double check with the supplier. The first measurement was from the Eheim web site: www.eheim.com under products. The 2232 was from a European supplier. Sometimes they get these things a little bit wrong. Most likely correct though.

I can sympathize with your trying to get everything into a small cabinet space. had the same issues. The worst part was trying to attach an in-line Hydor heater to the 2224 output, which I eventually managed in a horizontal position.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

In case anyone was wondering, after a bit of a wait here are the results from Eheim:



> The EHEIM Ecco 2232 (replaced model 2231) is 6.7" diameter by 11.4" hi. The 2222 is 7.0" square and 11.4" hi. Please allow an extra 2" for the hoses.


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

pineapple said:


> I can sympathize with your trying to get everything into a small cabinet space. had the same issues. The worst part was trying to attach an in-line Hydor heater to the 2224 output, which I eventually managed in a horizontal position.
> 
> Andrew Cribb


How do you like the Hydor heater? I just ordered one for my fluval canister. Is the temp accuracy good? Deninite bonus seeing one less chunk of hardware in the tank.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

The in-line Hydor heater is great. I have two and no problems with temperature accuracy.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

jcolletteiii said:


> How do you like the Hydor heater? I just ordered one for my fluval canister. Is the temp accuracy good? Deninite bonus seeing one less chunk of hardware in the tank.


You'll LOVE it! I have one and it's just a dream! It's really nice just having the filter I/O in the tank! Keeps the temperature really constant!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 10, 2005)

Dont get the Eco, youll snap the handle, dont get the Pro 2, its a bag of poo, get the origional and youll have quiet, reliable filtration for at least the next 20 years.


----------



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

Mouse said:


> Dont get the Eco, youll snap the handle, dont get the Pro 2, its a bag of poo, get the origional and youll have quiet, reliable filtration for at least the next 20 years.


Is this personal experience? What qualifies the Pro2 as a "bag of poo"?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Spyder, people have claimed that the design on the Pro series isn't ideal to eliminate bypass, becuase both the input and the output are adjacent to each other. While the Classics have the input and output on opposite sides. But I'm not sure if the bypass issue is by any means true.


----------



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Spyder, people have claimed that the design on the Pro series isn't ideal to eliminate bypass, becuase both the input and the output are adjacent to each other. While the Classics have the input and output on opposite sides. But I'm not sure if the bypass issue is by any means true.


That's interesting, thanks! I will have to find a LFS so I can see these in person and have a look "under the hood." At any rate, even the smallest ProII would be too much for my 26 gal tank. I will probably take my chances with the ECCO or original Pro series, as I like the features as compared to the classic...


----------

